# Occitan: péiche dens la prado



## Uncle B

Péiche dens la prado is part of an old pastorale from Southern France. 

The sentence is: 

L'angèth que m'as dounat - se n'es anat - péiche dens la prado. 

The lamb that you have given me, if it does not belong to you, it belongs to the meadow?

Part of the meadow?


----------



## Kecha

Full text of "Dictionnaire gascon-français, dialecte du département du Gers: suivi d'un abrégé de grammaire ..."

Peiche = paître, brouter
la prado = grande prairie
se n'es anat = s'en est allé ?

But really, we're not a Gascon to modern French forum...


----------



## Uncle B

Thank you so much!


----------



## Penyafort

Uncle B said:


> Péiche dens la prado is part of an old pastorale from Southern France.
> 
> The sentence is:
> 
> L'angèth que m'as dounat - se n'es anat - péiche dens la prado.
> 
> The lamb that you have given me, if it does not belong to you, it belongs to the meadow?
> 
> Part of the meadow?



It is Gascon indeed. The first word should be _an*h*èth_, though. Literally, _the lamb that you has given me has gone/left to graze in the meadow._


----------



## Uncle B

Thank you very much for your help!


----------

